# And there here..



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Breeze had the babies last nite 3..will look at the sexes later shes just having some quiet time.

Weights;79g,82g,84g

Tired...


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awww yay!
But I hope you get some sleep soon!
Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

will try get some pics up later gona be one long day no chance of sleep yet the kids a FULL of beens oh well role on bed time haha.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Many congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_whoo hoo congratulations, cant wait for pics xxxx,,,,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Breeze :thumbup: Hope you get a sleep soon we love bsh's


----------



## Roocat (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations looking forward to pics!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations!

Colours? Can't wait for pictures too!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou everybody  i manged to get a sneaky hours kip feel nice and fresh now lol.

Well it looks like weve got 3 boys going to double check that later.

Colours will be blue or lilac points if boys.

I think there is 1 blue 2 lilac,1 just looks that bit different to the other 2 slightly darker white.

Im never going to get my girl at this rate ha ha

They seem teeny weeny im used to looking at spirits big boy. 

Will defo get some pics on the next check.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

update another kitten born


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

As promised...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sad news 5th still born 

Run free little girl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

6 th born alive  97g good size

Dont know where shes been hiding them she wasnt that big.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She obviously needed a rest after the first four  Congratulations on the last arrival and so sorry that one did not make it  RIP tiny baby kitten


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Cute babies, sorry you lost the little girl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx for that rose.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

How they getting on? sorry about the still born


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah there doing good all gained so no worries yet mostly girls defo 1 boy.Time for more pics i think.:wink5:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations.

So sorry for the little one that didn't make it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, cant wait for updated pics, . I am so sorry that one didnt make it,

R I P little one xxxxxxxx_


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Give breeze a big hug from me, good job!!!!!!!
Sorry to hear about the still born kitten though


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Just see this, congrats!! Very sorry about the little on that didn't make it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Photos are here..5 little furbies all cuddled up.Two have opened their eyes already they are a week old tomorrow.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - she looks a lovely contented mum :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes shes doing a fab job


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It is decided we have 4 girls and 1 boy.

So cute this morning went to see them they were all waking up yawning away it was like a mexican wave of yawns!!

Breeze tucked into a bowl of N I she really enjoyed it and with 5 little bellys to fill she really needed it.


----------



## Roocat (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 1 boy and 4 girls too! Beautiful mum and kittens, RIP little one.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking very sweet, do you know what colours they are?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Looking very sweet, do you know what colours they are?


Yes the girls will be lilac tortie or blue tortie cp's (or tortie tabby)
boy will be lilac or blue cp.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Roocat said:


> I have 1 boy and 4 girls too! Beautiful mum and kittens, RIP little one.


really? we share something in common then


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

aaaaaaaawh! they are really cute! why does one of them have a pink collar thing round its neck?:thumbup:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awww the kittens are gorgeous and Breeze looks like a wonderful mummy


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

caitlinwade said:


> aaaaaaaawh! they are really cute! why does one of them have a pink collar thing round its neck?:thumbup:


That is kitten/puppy bands they all have them in different colours its sO i can ID them so i know each 1 is gaining weight they are all born white you see.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Got myself a web cam set up now so i can watch them all day long from my seat  ill never get my housework done now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got a snapshot can you see the little kitten with dark nose its asleep on its back with its paws in the air soo cute.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

more pics...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - they look like little fluffy lambs :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol is that where the lambchop siamese idea came from?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> lol is that where the lambchop siamese idea came from?


ha ha - my surname is Lamb and when I was trying to decide on a prefix my DH suggested Lambchop  When I applied and got it he said he'd only been joking  but I love it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol i see..men eh


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

todays pic,all lined up sleeping


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sorry more pics


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

I want one!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

..3 weeks old yesterday,looks like there is a blue tortie tabby colourpoint in there(a lovely mix),blue tortie cp,lilac tortie cp's.The only boy a lilac cp...out of 3 different litters only ever had lilac cp males


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a lilac cp female once - so they do exist!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

please can we see some more pictures - i bet they are just gorgeous


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> I had a lilac cp female once - so they do exist!


Yes spid i wont get no lilac cp girls as my stud is cream cp what was ment tho was that i could be getting blue cp males but never had 1 yet.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a blue cp boy too  - seems I got the wrong end of the stick, sorry


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

no need for a sorry spid  you have had some lovely colours were they your kittens of your cats?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> please can we see some more pictures - i bet they are just gorgeous


yes will get them piccys for you.

One pinched mums raw chicken fillit today was a little shocked with them been just 3 weeks..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Minnii (my Birmans's) kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Minnii (my Birmans's) kittens


aha found them had a little peek..lovely!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww gosh they are so cute and look just like fluffly little lambs! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

More pics please


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

oh my gosh they are like little snowballs! xx


----------

